# Radiator for the 67



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yesterday, I ordered an aluminum 2 row 1 1/2" tube Griffin Radiator.....hopes this keeps things cool ! I am also gonna run a seperate tranny cooler with it's own fan......The rad won't be here for another week or so. I'll post some pics of the cooling system layout then. Eric


----------

